# Conte:"Voglio tornare in Italia. Mi manca".



## admin (25 Settembre 2017)

Antonio Conte, accostato anche alla panchina del Milan la scorsa estate, ha parlato, tra le altre, anche del suo futuro a Radio Anch'io. Ecco le parole del tecnico del Chelsea:"Ho nostalgia dell'Italia, è fuori dubbio. Non c'è nella mia testa di rimanere all'estero per tanto tempo, una volta che fai esperienze belle va bene ma l'obiettivo è restare in Italia. Cina? No, assolutamente. Liga o Bundesliga? Difficile prevedere il futuro ma l'Italia mi manca ed è un dato di fatto".


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2017)

Va messo a tutti i costi sotto contatto ORA, per l'anno prossimo. Non c'è tempo da perdere nè sentimentalismi. Non scherziamo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Va messo a tutti i costi sotto contatto ORA, per l'anno prossimo. Non c'è tempo da perdere nè sentimentalismi. Non scherziamo.



Concordo al 100%, per adesso noi dobbiamo tornare prima di tutto a primeggiare in Italia, Conte ti rivolta il gruppo come un calziono e adesso è quello che serve, inoltre siamo l'unico club che può prenderlo: l'Inter ha Spalletti, la Juve Allegri, le altre non se lo possono permettere, va preso a TUTTI i costi.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Settembre 2017)

Mi andrebbe bene. Ma sappiate che vedremo molto più i Borini che i Chalanoglu / André Silva...


----------



## cubase55 (25 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Va messo a tutti i costi sotto contatto ORA, per l'anno prossimo. Non c'è tempo da perdere nè sentimentalismi. Non scherziamo.



Assolutamente... deve essere la nuova scommessa della Società. e l'investimento per il futuro. Assumiamo anche lo zio , il cugino e tutto il parentado. Oggi a mio avviso è l'unica speranza che può darci la certezza di tornare a vincere e se non proprio almeno a giocare con grinta...


----------



## krull (25 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Mi andrebbe bene. Ma sappiate che vedremo molto più i Borini che i Chalanoglu / André Silva...



Se ti fa vincere frega meno di zero. E ti fa vincere...lui. E subito.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Settembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Se ti fa vincere frega meno di zero. E ti fa vincere...lui. E subito.



Vero, ma sembra che qua dentro ci si lamentasse anche del non-gioco.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Mi andrebbe bene. Ma sappiate che vedremo molto più i Borini che i Chalanoglu / André Silva...


significherebbe che Borini avrebbe una delle più alte medie voto del campionato
Conte fa rendere al doppio i giocatorini


----------



## Milo (25 Settembre 2017)

Ma l'ha dichiarato stamani? 

Sembrerebbe un apertura visto che le cose qua vanno male...


----------



## jacky (25 Settembre 2017)

Queste operazioni sono da fare ora, chiudere già prima di Natale.

Allegri e Spalletti sono solidissimi in Inter e Juventus, Napoli e Roma non hanno la forza economica per prenderlo.

Se non chiudono ora sono dei dilettanti e io spero che la proprietà cinese intervenga in prima persona.

Abbiamo uno dei migliori allenatori al mondo che vuole tornare in Italia senza avere praticamente concorrenza.

E un altro liberissimo con clausola ad 8 milioni è Sarri. Ma tra Conte e Sarri tutta la vita il primo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Settembre 2017)

Concordo, da bloccare immediatamente!!! Antipatico come avversario ma indubbiamente un fenomeno della panchina!!


----------



## de sica (25 Settembre 2017)

Bene. L’inda dovrebbe tenersi spalletti, quindi in Italia rimaniamo solo noi in corsa. Va subito preso


----------



## Aron (25 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Va messo a tutti i costi sotto contatto ORA, per l'anno prossimo. Non c'è tempo da perdere nè sentimentalismi. Non scherziamo.



Concordo.

Ci vuole cinismo.
Il PSG cacciò via l'allenatore primo in classifica per far posto ad Ancelotti, e il Bayern mandò via un allenatore fresco di Champions per ingaggiare Guardiola.

Per me se Fassone e Mirabelli raggiungono un accordo di massima con Conte per farlo arrivare subito, possono esonerare Montella anche se vince il derby con punteggio tennistico.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Settembre 2017)

Comunque se è uscito adesso con queste dichiarazioni è una strana fatalità! Secondo voi mollerebbe il progetto Chelsea a stagione in corso? Non lo vedo molto tipo


----------



## cubase55 (25 Settembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Ci vuole cinismo.
> Il PSG cacciò via l'allenatore primo in classifica per far posto ad Ancelotti, e il Bayern mandò via un allenatore fresco di Champions per ingaggiare Guardiola.
> ...



Dovrebbe già esser pronto a Linate un aereo privato, Mirabelli a bordo ed un contratto in bianco in mano, destinazione Londra a casa di Conte.!!! Il problema non è esonerare Montella, ma credo come Conte possa sganciarsi dal Chelsea con uno come Abramovich...


----------



## Aron (25 Settembre 2017)

Dietro queste dichiarazioni di Conte c'è un chiaro messaggio:_ io ci sono, chi primo arriva..._

A parte noi, c'è solo la Juventus che può permettersi Conte. E un ritorno di Conte alla Juventus sarebbe tanto bello per loro quanto disastroso per noi.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Settembre 2017)

Muoviamoci il prima possibile.

Speriamo in un suicidio del Chelsea nelle prossime partite che farei carte false per vederlo già domani al Milan.


Se l'anno prossimo va all'Inter c'è da piangere...


----------



## Aron (25 Settembre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque se è uscito adesso con queste dichiarazioni è una strana fatalità! Secondo voi mollerebbe il progetto Chelsea a stagione in corso? Non lo vedo molto tipo



Mollò il Bari dopo poche settimane dal rinnovo di contratto così come la Juventus.

Per me non ci penserebbe due volte a patto di offrirgli un ingaggio adeguato (anche inferiore a quello del Chelsea, ma comunque alto).


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque se è uscito adesso con queste dichiarazioni è una strana fatalità! Secondo voi mollerebbe il progetto Chelsea a stagione in corso? Non lo vedo molto tipo



Straquoto.

Sarebbe come se Allegri smettesse di allenare la Juve per andare ad allenare la Roma.

Scordiamocelo a meno di cose incredibili, per quest' anno.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte, accostato anche alla panchina del Milan la scorsa estate, ha parlato, tra le altre, anche del suo futuro a Radio Anch'io. Ecco le parole del tecnico del Chelsea:"Ho nostalgia dell'Italia, è fuori dubbio. Non c'è nella mia testa di rimanere all'estero per tanto tempo, una volta che fai esperienze belle va bene ma l'obiettivo è restare in Italia. Cina? No, assolutamente. Liga o Bundesliga? Difficile prevedere il futuro ma l'Italia mi manca ed è un dato di fatto".



Portategli il contratto subito.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Straquoto.
> 
> Sarebbe come se Allegri smettesse di allenare la Juve per andare ad allenare la Roma.
> 
> Scordiamocelo a meno di cose incredibili, per quest' anno.


Ovvio, ma puoi già accordarti per il 2018/19 indipendentemente dai risultati di Montella e Chelsea questa stagione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Settembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe già esser pronto a Linate un aereo privato, Mirabelli a bordo ed un contratto in bianco in mano, destinazione Londra a casa di Conte.!!! Il problema non è esonerare Montella, ma credo come Conte possa sganciarsi dal Chelsea con uno come Abramovich...



Abramovich se Conte si vuole liberare lo lascia andare subito..non si sopportano molto..l'importnate sarebbe solo accordarsi ecnomicamente


----------



## alcyppa (25 Settembre 2017)

Vado anche domani a piedi e mi faccio la manica a nuoto se dovesse servire per portarlo subito.


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Settembre 2017)

Siamo qui Antonio


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Settembre 2017)

Se è vero che Mirabelli ci legge, ascoltami: FALLO!


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Settembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dietro queste dichiarazioni di Conte c'è un chiaro messaggio:_ io ci sono, chi primo arriva..._
> 
> A parte noi, c'è solo la Juventus che può permettersi Conte. E un ritorno di Conte alla Juventus sarebbe tanto bello per loro quanto disastroso per noi.



Ma la Juve perché mai dovrebbe mollare Allegri che viene da 3 double scudetto+coppa italia consecutivi, con due finali di Champions e in campionato viaggia come un missile?
Oltretutto se il loro obbiettivo è, giustamente, la champions hanno molte più chance con Allegri che con Conte, il livornese è più adatto a vincere in europa.
Conte serve a noi che come al Juve di 7 anni fa abbiamo bisogno di ritrovare la ferocia da grande squadra e la voglia di vincere..mentre in panca abbiamo uno che se perde se la ride (e temo davvero se la rida anche in allenamento)


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Settembre 2017)

Ragazzi... Conte allena la squadra di Abramovich.... rendiamoci conto con chi abbiamo a che fare. Piuttosto che liberare l'allenatore adesso, anche per la prossima stagione, lo spedisce in Siberia a allenare. Non sognamo ad occhi aperti, a fine stagione forse è un discorso che può essere realistico, anche e soprattutto se come sembra tra Conte e Abramovich non corra buon sangue...
Ma nel frattempo non c'è speranza, togliamocelo dalla testa.

Però per essere realistici bisogna considerare i seguenti fattori, se si vuole Conte:
- il 352 è un dogma. Nessun altro modulo è contemplato e l'intera rosa deve essere costruita per questo.
- i giocatori "mezze seghe" non giocano nemmeno un minuto. Niente tacchi e giochi di punta... al primo errore di sufficienza Conte ti fa fuori e non ti fa giocare più per mesi. Quindi giocatori come Hakan o Silva o Suso verrebbero fatti fuori senza speranza... è successo a uno come Fabregas l'anno scorso, figuriamoci...
- Di conseguenza, Conte pretenderebbe, scritto sulla pietra, che la società rifaccia metà della rosa minimo, probabilmente cedendo con pesanti minusvalenze giocatori arrivati appena pochi mesi fa.
- A Conte le storie dei giovani da crescere non interessano. Se sei pronto giochi, altrimenti vai in Primavera. Quindi ancora i vari Silva, Hakan, ma anche il Kessie visto ieri, verrebbero fatti fuori subito.
- Ultimo punto molto importante: Conte guadagna quasi 10 milioni netti all'anno. Per meno non verrebbe mai.

Questo per dire che Conte è il numero uno in assoluto (almeno io la penso così), ti rivolta l'intero ambiente e diffonde una mentalità vincente a tutti i livelli, ma scegliere lui è come fare un patto con il diavolo.


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte, accostato anche alla panchina del Milan la scorsa estate, ha parlato, tra le altre, anche del suo futuro a Radio Anch'io. Ecco le parole del tecnico del Chelsea:"Ho nostalgia dell'Italia, è fuori dubbio. Non c'è nella mia testa di rimanere all'estero per tanto tempo, una volta che fai esperienze belle va bene ma l'obiettivo è restare in Italia. Cina? No, assolutamente. Liga o Bundesliga? Difficile prevedere il futuro ma l'Italia mi manca ed è un dato di fatto".



Ti aspettiamo.


----------



## vanbasten (25 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Va messo a tutti i costi sotto contatto ORA, per l'anno prossimo. Non c'è tempo da perdere nè sentimentalismi. Non scherziamo.



sulla parola, ha un contratto in essere. è se allegri va via non mi sorprenderei se tornasse dai gobbi.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (25 Settembre 2017)

Conte ha limiti caratteriali, tuttavia in 1/2 anni ci ridà la mentalità vincente che ci manca dopodiché se riprende a fare il folle, si potrà cercare qualcosa di meglio. Anche se spero si dia una calmatina, ma meglio la sua ferocia che il nulla cosmico


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (25 Settembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi... Conte allena la squadra di Abramovich.... rendiamoci conto con chi abbiamo a che fare. Piuttosto che liberare l'allenatore adesso, anche per la prossima stagione, lo spedisce in Siberia a allenare. Non sognamo ad occhi aperti, a fine stagione forse è un discorso che può essere realistico, anche e soprattutto se come sembra tra Conte e Abramovich non corra buon sangue...
> Ma nel frattempo non c'è speranza, togliamocelo dalla testa.
> 
> Però per essere realistici bisogna considerare i seguenti fattori, se si vuole Conte:
> ...



Ho alcuni dubbi su alcuni punti.
Il 3-5-2 non è un dogma. Al Chelsea ha provato il 4-2-4, ha cambiato il tiro dopo la prima vedendo che difensivamente non lo reggevano. Passando a un 3-4-3. Che è molto diverso dal 3-5-2. Calhanoglu invece ad esempio era un obiettivo del Chelasea, non so quanto di Conte. Ma se un giocatore ha talento Conte non lo lascia in panchina se riesce ad adattarsi al modulo giusto per la squadra. Salvaguarda il collettivo al singolo. Non cambierà modulo per uno, solo perché è costato tanto, ecco. Ma se sia adatta lo aspetta eccome, dosandola magari. Stesso discorso Silva, a lui quel che manca oggi è la cattiveria, con Conte potrebbe diventare devastante e Kessié potrebbe imparare ad essere più tatticamente disciplinato.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (25 Settembre 2017)

Casuale che dica questo proprio nel momento in cui Montella è sulla graticola?Potrebbe essere un messaggio subliminale inviato alla dirigenza rossonera? Speriamo...


----------



## Black (25 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte, accostato anche alla panchina del Milan la scorsa estate, ha parlato, tra le altre, anche del suo futuro a Radio Anch'io. Ecco le parole del tecnico del Chelsea:"Ho nostalgia dell'Italia, è fuori dubbio. Non c'è nella mia testa di rimanere all'estero per tanto tempo, una volta che fai esperienze belle va bene ma l'obiettivo è restare in Italia. Cina? No, assolutamente. Liga o Bundesliga? Difficile prevedere il futuro ma l'Italia mi manca ed è un dato di fatto".



arriva proprio al momento giusto! peccato che non lascia sicuramente il Chelsea a stagione in corso. Per cui cosa si fa? ci teniamo ridolini fino a Giugno?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte, accostato anche alla panchina del Milan la scorsa estate, ha parlato, tra le altre, anche del suo futuro a Radio Anch'io. Ecco le parole del tecnico del Chelsea:"Ho nostalgia dell'Italia, è fuori dubbio. Non c'è nella mia testa di rimanere all'estero per tanto tempo, una volta che fai esperienze belle va bene ma l'obiettivo è restare in Italia. Cina? No, assolutamente. Liga o Bundesliga? Difficile prevedere il futuro ma l'Italia mi manca ed è un dato di fatto".



Assegno in bianco, subito. E poi vedi come si galoppa


----------



## Black (25 Settembre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Assegno in bianco, subito. E poi vedi come si galoppa



il problema è quando arriva quel "poi". Non penso che si possa liberare dal Chelsea prima di Giugno a meno che non vada bene ad Abramovich


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Settembre 2017)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Ho alcuni dubbi su alcuni punti.
> Il 3-5-2 non è un dogma. Al Chelsea ha provato il 4-2-4, ha cambiato il tiro dopo la prima vedendo che difensivamente non lo reggevano. Passando a un 3-4-3. Che è molto diverso dal 3-5-2. Calhanoglu invece ad esempio era un obiettivo del Chelasea, non so quanto di Conte. Ma se un giocatore ha talento Conte non lo lascia in panchina se riesce ad adattarsi al modulo giusto per la squadra. Salvaguarda il collettivo al singolo. Non cambierà modulo per uno, solo perché è costato tanto, ecco. Ma se sia adatta lo aspetta eccome, dosandola magari. Stesso discorso Silva, a lui quel che manca oggi è la cattiveria, con Conte potrebbe diventare devastante e Kessié potrebbe imparare ad essere più tatticamente disciplinato.



L'evoluzione tattica del Chelsea è affascinante e complessa, Conte tatticamente è per distacco il migliore del mondo.
E' partito con la difesa a 4 perchè era il DNA della squadra, ma alla prima batosta (3-0 all'Emirates) virò subito sul suo 352 a costo di sacrificare mezza rosa. Infatti si trovarono fuori dal progetto molti giocatori che erano costati anche tanto, mentre non esitò a lanciare Victor Moses come esterno e Azpilicueta come difensore centrale..

Il passaggio al 343 poi è costato il posto a tanti altri. Infatti oggi giocano con due mediani come Kante e Bakayoko, ovvero forza atletica e concretezza allo stato puro. Per me la nostro rosa è lontana anni luce dai concetti di gioco di Conte e andrebbe rivoltata se vogliamo lui.
Conte è questo, non fa prigionieri.

Sul discorso talento il concetto è diverso: se Conte vede che fai una scelta superificiale o manchi di concretezza, ti fa fuori subito, senza chance. E poi stai fuori per mesi. Kessie, per esempio, secondo me con lui non giocherebbe mai. Figuriamoci Silva.


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> il problema è quando arriva quel "poi". Non penso che si possa liberare dal Chelsea prima di Giugno a meno che non vada bene ad Abramovich



E' ovvio che bisogna aspettare la prossima stagione.

Ma era preventivabile che la stagione in corso, con Montella, sarebbe stata ben sotto le aspettative.


----------



## fra29 (25 Settembre 2017)

Accetterei un (ennesimo) anno fuori dalla CL per vederlo da noi.
Ma il progetto senza coppe starebbe ancora in piede e soprattutto potremmo ambire a uno come lui?
In ogni caso è per distacco il migliore al mondo, un maniaco della tattica, fisicamente le sue squadre sono oltre il 100%.
Il passaggio da Montella che sembra fare questo sport per hobby/soldi a un "autistico" del calcio come lui sarebbe una roba clamorosa.
Se davvero c'era anche solo lo 0.1% si doveva fare all-in su di lui. Mediaticamente avremmo avuto un altro peso, ogni giocatore sarebbe stato esaltato e la squadra si sarebbe esaltata nelle polemiche dei giornalisti (vd Sky, parole di Quagliarella, ecc).


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Settembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> il problema è quando arriva quel "poi". Non penso che si possa liberare dal Chelsea prima di Giugno a meno che non vada bene ad Abramovich



Certo, per questa stagione purtroppo è impossibile.


----------



## Black (25 Settembre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Certo, per questa stagione purtroppo è impossibile.



il punto è, se falliamo la CL, avremo la forza economica per mettere sotto contratto Conte e fare il mercato che vuole lui? perchè sappiamo com'è Conte. Non gliene frega niente dei giocatori già in rosa se non li ritiene adatti al suo gioco. E quindi non puoi certo fare un mercato per puntellare la rosa con 2-3 innesti. Magari a Conte potrebbe bastare Jankto e Barella, ma sinceramente la vedo un pò difficile...


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> il punto è, se falliamo la CL, avremo la forza economica per mettere sotto contratto Conte e fare il mercato che vuole lui? perchè sappiamo com'è Conte. Non gliene frega niente dei giocatori già in rosa se non li ritiene adatti al suo gioco. E quindi non puoi certo fare un mercato per puntellare la rosa con 2-3 innesti. Magari a Conte potrebbe bastare Jankto e Barella, ma sinceramente la vedo un pò difficile...



Con Conte non serve fare una grande mercato, secondo me.

A lui questa squadra andrebbe benissimo già così com'è. Forse chiederebbe "solamente" un grande attaccante. Ma la farebbe rendere al 200%. Quello è certo.


----------



## Pitermilanista (25 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte, accostato anche alla panchina del Milan la scorsa estate, ha parlato, tra le altre, anche del suo futuro a Radio Anch'io. Ecco le parole del tecnico del Chelsea:"Ho nostalgia dell'Italia, è fuori dubbio. Non c'è nella mia testa di rimanere all'estero per tanto tempo, una volta che fai esperienze belle va bene ma l'obiettivo è restare in Italia. Cina? No, assolutamente. Liga o Bundesliga? Difficile prevedere il futuro ma l'Italia mi manca ed è un dato di fatto".



È l'unico, assolutamente l'unico uomo che possa ridarci competitività reale.
Non facciamo sciocchezze per favore, firmare domani mattina con decorrenza primo luglio, anche a 10 netti.


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2017)

Comunque questa intervista conferma quello che si è sempre detto: Conte l'anno prossimo tornerà in Italia al 100%. Resta da capire solamente chi allenerà.

Nella vita tutto può accadere, ma non penso che possa tornare alla Juve. O noi o l'Inter. Al limite la Roma, ma non credo che possa permetterselo.


----------



## Solo (25 Settembre 2017)

Andare subito a Londra e ricoprirlo d'oro. Teniamo pure Ridolini fino a fine stagione ma il prossimo anno deve esserci lui.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Mi andrebbe bene. Ma sappiate che vedremo molto più i Borini che i Chalanoglu / André Silva...



Se Borini con la cura Conte mi diventa Maradona mi va bene anche lui


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Settembre 2017)

Comunque temo che ci stiamo illudendo per nulla...ci sorbiremo il ghignante ancora per un bel pezzo


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque questa intervista conferma quello che si è sempre detto: Conte l'anno prossimo tornerà in Italia al 100%. Resta da capire solamente chi allenerà.
> 
> Nella vita tutto può accadere, ma non penso che possa tornare alla Juve. O noi o l'Inter. Al limite la Roma, ma non credo che possa permetterselo.



Conte sarà il nuovo allenatore del Milan, perchè l'Inter non rinuncerà a Spalletti salvo cataclismi.
Questa sua intervista è una boccata d'ossigeno dopo Genova, anche se bisognerà aspettare fino a giugno.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Settembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi... Conte allena la squadra di Abramovich.... rendiamoci conto con chi abbiamo a che fare. Piuttosto che liberare l'allenatore adesso, anche per la prossima stagione, lo spedisce in Siberia a allenare. Non sognamo ad occhi aperti, a fine stagione forse è un discorso che può essere realistico, anche e soprattutto se come sembra tra Conte e Abramovich non corra buon sangue...
> Ma nel frattempo non c'è speranza, togliamocelo dalla testa.
> 
> Però per essere realistici bisogna considerare i seguenti fattori, se si vuole Conte:
> ...



i dogmi cadono per altri nuovi, il dogma originario di conte era il 4-2-4 presto accantonato quando si rese conto dell'inadeguatezza della rosa


----------



## Crox93 (25 Settembre 2017)

Cosa prende al Chelsea? 10 milioni? Dargliene 20 e budget infinito sul mercato.
Compriamogli pure la casa e la macchina, facciamo qualsiasi cosa per convincerlo


----------



## Black (25 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con Conte non serve fare una grande mercato, secondo me.
> 
> A lui questa squadra andrebbe benissimo già così com'è. Forse chiederebbe "solamente" un grande attaccante. Ma la farebbe rendere al 200%. Quello è certo.



non ho dubbi sul fatto che la farebbe rendere al 200%. Ma Conte vuole sicuramente mano libera sul mercato. Vero che nel 2010 quando arrivò alla Juve non aveva una grande squadra, ma in quel momento non era il Conte top che conosciamo ora e non poteva avere voce in capitolo, ora si.


----------



## Aron (25 Settembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Cosa prende al Chelsea? 10 milioni? Dargliene 20 e budget infinito sul mercato.
> Compriamogli pure la casa e la macchina, facciamo qualsiasi cosa per convincerlo



Per me a 7/8 milioni all'anno accetterebbe. Aveva dichiarato, sempre riguardo a un suo ritorno in Italia, che i soldi non sono tutto. Chiara apertura a ridursi l'ingaggio.


----------



## PheelMD (25 Settembre 2017)

Dobbiamo prenderlo immediatamente. 
Juventino, iracondo, spesso fastidioso, ma questo ragazzi fa rendere qualsiasi squadra al 300%.


----------



## Crox93 (25 Settembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per me a 7/8 milioni all'anno accetterebbe. Aveva dichiarato, sempre riguardo a un suo ritorno in Italia, che i soldi non sono tutto. Chiara apertura a ridursi l'ingaggio.



A qualsiasi cifra io lo farei.
Questo è il Ronaldo della panchina


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte, accostato anche alla panchina del Milan la scorsa estate, ha parlato, tra le altre, anche del suo futuro a Radio Anch'io. Ecco le parole del tecnico del Chelsea:"Ho nostalgia dell'Italia, è fuori dubbio. Non c'è nella mia testa di rimanere all'estero per tanto tempo, una volta che fai esperienze belle va bene ma l'obiettivo è restare in Italia. Cina? No, assolutamente. Liga o Bundesliga? Difficile prevedere il futuro ma l'Italia mi manca ed è un dato di fatto".


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte, accostato anche alla panchina del Milan la scorsa estate, ha parlato, tra le altre, anche del suo futuro a Radio Anch'io. Ecco le parole del tecnico del Chelsea:"Ho nostalgia dell'Italia, è fuori dubbio. Non c'è nella mia testa di rimanere all'estero per tanto tempo, una volta che fai esperienze belle va bene ma l'obiettivo è restare in Italia. Cina? No, assolutamente. Liga o Bundesliga? Difficile prevedere il futuro ma l'Italia mi manca ed è un dato di fatto".



queste dichiarazioni il giorno dopo samp-milan......cosa stiamo aspettando ? portare a casa immediatamente l'accordo, anche a costo di dover aspettare giugno per averlo.


----------



## Igniorante (25 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Va messo a tutti i costi sotto contatto ORA, per l'anno prossimo. Non c'è tempo da perdere nè sentimentalismi. Non scherziamo.



Assolutamente, per dire anche lo stesso Bonucci deve TUTTO o quasi al periodo con Conte


----------



## Schism75 (25 Settembre 2017)

Ancora ne parliamo? Passate alle cose formali, subito. Sono 3 anni che lo stiamo invocando.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Settembre 2017)

Se Montella dovesse andar via serve un allenatore con quelle caratteristiche, un allenatore che dia un'identità chiara e dei riferimenti ben chiari alla squadra. Conte, oltre a essere un fenomeno in questo, è un motivatore straordinario. Sono convinto che con lui ragazzi come Kessie, André Silva e Romagnoli diventerebbero dei top player veri nel loro ruolo, viste le grandi potenzialità di cui dispongono.
L'unica cosa che mi lascia lievemente perplesso è che fine farebbero con lui due giocatori importanti come Calhanoglu e Suso, che non vedo molto adatti alle sue idee.


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Antonio Conte, accostato anche alla panchina del Milan la scorsa estate, ha parlato, tra le altre, anche del suo futuro a Radio Anch'io. Ecco le parole del tecnico del Chelsea:"Ho nostalgia dell'Italia, è fuori dubbio. Non c'è nella mia testa di rimanere all'estero per tanto tempo, una volta che fai esperienze belle va bene ma l'obiettivo è restare in Italia. Cina? No, assolutamente. Liga o Bundesliga? Difficile prevedere il futuro ma l'Italia mi manca ed è un dato di fatto".



Sta sulle balle a tutti qui dentro, eppure tutti lo vogliamo. Io incluso. L'apertura è di quelle clamorose, spero lo stiano già contattando.


----------



## smallball (26 Settembre 2017)

a qualsiasi cifra e' da portare a Milanello


----------



## elpacoderoma (27 Settembre 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Se Montella dovesse andar via serve un allenatore con quelle caratteristiche, un allenatore che dia un'identità chiara e dei riferimenti ben chiari alla squadra. Conte, oltre a essere un fenomeno in questo, è un motivatore straordinario. Sono convinto che con lui ragazzi come Kessie, André Silva e Romagnoli diventerebbero dei top player veri nel loro ruolo, viste le grandi potenzialità di cui dispongono.
> L'unica cosa che mi lascia lievemente perplesso è *che fine farebbero con lui due giocatori importanti come Calhanoglu e Suso*, che non vedo molto adatti alle sue idee.



Quoto, pero il Chala sembra un po' più fisico rispetto a Suso, potrebbe avere qualche chance.
Probabilmente con lui si giocherebbe col 3-5-1-1 con Chala dietro Andre Silva.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque questa intervista conferma quello che si è sempre detto: Conte l'anno prossimo tornerà in Italia al 100%. Resta da capire solamente chi allenerà.
> 
> Nella vita tutto può accadere, ma non penso che possa tornare alla Juve. O noi o l'Inter. Al limite la Roma, ma non credo che possa permetterselo.



Tutte le strade portano a noi, per me è palese, per qualche motivo siamo un suo pallino, stava venendo nell'estate 2014, quando facevamo pietà...

Speriamo


----------



## smallball (28 Settembre 2017)

dopo la prestazione di ieri sera,ancora piu',Antonio vieni sulla nostra panchina


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Settembre 2017)

Antonio vieni... ti aspettiamo!!!!!


----------

